# Good Trainer



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Anyone have an opinion on a good trainer for electric flight. I'm just getting into it & could also use a recommendation on a good radio also. Would like to buy a radio just once & not have to upgrade to a better one later on. Prefer a 2.4ghz. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Good trainer look at horizon hobby Alpha 40 DSM2. O have had this trainer for several years and it is a great flyer it comes ready to fly in a few hours it has a Spektrum Dx6 transmitter. This will take you into the next step nicely I think this setup is somewhere in the $300 range 

Good luck
-Tracey


----------



## hacker3 (Nov 16, 2006)

Good trainer look at horizon hobby Alpha 40 DSM2. O have had this trainer for several years and it is a great flyer it comes ready to fly in a few hours it has a Spektrum Dx6 transmitter. This will take you into the next step nicely I think this setup is somewhere in the $300 range 

Good luck
-Tracey


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

I would look at the Parkzone Corsair http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=PKZ4600 some would say it's too difficult for a beginner but I don't think so. It's a great flying plane.
The Multiplex Easy Star is also a good trainer http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFXV0&P=ML 
Some will recommend the Hobbyzone Supercub, it's a very easy flying plane, but you would probably get bored with it within a week, they practically fly themselves. 

I have an Alpha 40. It's a good trainer. In my opinion, it takes a lot of space to fly and land it, it's a big (63" wingspan) plane.

go to rcgroups.com for more info than you can shake a stick at!


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks much guys I'll check it all out.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

let the addiction begin. lol.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Ended up buying a E-Flite Apprentice 15 RTF & a Hitec Aurora 9 radio. Got a good deal on both. Have a Realflight G5 sim for practice.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

How's it going with the Apprentice? You got an Aurora 9? Nice!


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

I am sorry, but this is some of the worst advice I have ever read with the exception of the mention of RCGroups.

That is an amazing plane in the right hands, but not of someone that is just getting started. A Champ is a great starting place and then once that baseline is established one can go explore other planes.



Tommygun43 said:


> I would look at the Parkzone Corsair http://www.horizonhobby.com/Products/Default.aspx?ProdID=PKZ4600 some would say it's too difficult for a beginner but I don't think so. It's a great flying plane.
> The Multiplex Easy Star is also a good trainer http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFXV0&P=ML
> Some will recommend the Hobbyzone Supercub, it's a very easy flying plane, but you would probably get bored with it within a week, they practically fly themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## judith (Apr 5, 2013)

If you find a trainer plane you get Mini Cessna RC plane.This trainer model is very flexible and makes all kinds of art Flugen stunts and tricks.It is really helpful to you to fly in smaller spaces such as parks and parking lots.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

GBLynden said:


> I am sorry, but this is some of the worst advice I have ever read with the exception of the mention of RCGroups.
> 
> That is an amazing plane in the right hands, but not of someone that is just getting started. A Champ is a great starting place and then once that baseline is established one can go explore other planes.


Oh...I just noticed your reply. Well thank you for being so kind, sir . You could have said which plane/planes you disagree with me on and given your opinion as to why, rather than just stating you don't like my opinion. You say "that is amazing plane", not sure which one you are referring to in my post, but it certainly leads me to believe you have NO idea what a "amazing" plane is!! The ones I referred to are pretty damn boring dude! But good to learn on. But hey that's just my opinion, I wouldn't want to disagree with the almight GBlynden. The corsair I would recommend only to someone that had done r/c cars and is familiar with which direction to turn when the car is coming at them, I would also recommend they have someone help them (with setting throws in the radio and expo mostly) and buddy box if they could. I highly doubt you have ever even flown a Parkzone Corsair. My friend and I learned on the Hobbyzone Supercub...great plane to learn on...problem is it gets boring after a week or two. Our second planes were the Parkzone Corsair and I got the P-51. In hindsight we probobly should have just started with those and had someone help us learn how to fly.

p.s. I don't mind someone disagreeing with me. But you should be able to explain your opinion/reasoning without being a jerk about it.


----------



## GBLynden (Feb 11, 2013)

Tommygun43 said:


> Oh...I just noticed your reply. Well thank you for being so kind, sir . You could have said which plane/planes you disagree with me on and given your opinion as to why, rather than just stating you don't like my opinion. You say "that is amazing plane", not sure which one you are referring to in my post, but it certainly leads me to believe you have NO idea what a "amazing" plane is!! The ones I referred to are pretty damn boring dude! But good to learn on. But hey that's just my opinion, I wouldn't want to disagree with the almight GBlynden. The corsair I would recommend only to someone that had done r/c cars and is familiar with which direction to turn when the car is coming at them, I would also recommend they have someone help them (with setting throws in the radio and expo mostly) and buddy box if they could. I highly doubt you have ever even flown a Parkzone Corsair. My friend and I learned on the Hobbyzone Supercub...great plane to learn on...problem is it gets boring after a week or two. Our second planes were the Parkzone Corsair and I got the P-51. In hindsight we probobly should have just started with those and had someone help us learn how to fly.
> 
> p.s. I don't mind someone disagreeing with me. But you should be able to explain your opinion/reasoning without being a jerk about it.


That is a fair point and I apologize for the sharpness of the comment.

The reason my reaction was what it was is that the plane you recommended is an intermediate level plane (Corsair) and not a trainer in anyway shape or form. I did just reread what you wrote regarding the trainer and admit I missed that part of your post. While I am not familiar with that plane, I am sure it makes a fine trainer.

Here are the reasons why I disagree with the Corsair recommendation:

1) It is a warbird and by design you have to "fly" them more than a typical aircraft, a trainer in particular.
2) It is fast for someone without some RC flight experience.
3) It is a 4-channel plane

I hope that clears that up a bit where I was coming from.

The "almighty" GB


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

It's all good. Honestly, I wrote that post over two years ago and have learned quite a bit since then. It was probobly bad to recommend the Corsair. My friend got one as his second plane (after flying a Parkzone Super Cub for a couple weeks, he got bored with it quickly). He had no trouble with the Corsair but there are definetly better trainer planes out there. I agree a 4 channel isn't the best to start with for most people.


----------

